# Iron Maiden 2016 Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fri 04/01/16	Updated in the last 72 hours	Montreal, QC	Bell Centre	

Sun 04/03/16	Updated in the last 72 hours	Toronto, ON	Air Canada Centre

Fri 04/08/16	Updated in the last 72 hours	Edmonton, AB	Rexall Place	

Sun 04/10/16	Updated in the last 72 hours	Vancouver, BC	Rogers Arena


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I ended up joining the Iron Maiden Fan Club for $60 CDN and was given access to pre sale tickets that went on sale today. Unfortunately I was tied up at the Cancer Agency when the pre sale started at 10AM but did manage to get some decent tickets at around 5PM. I would have been able to get floor tickets but since I can't stand for longer than 10 min or so, that wouldn't have worked out. Instead I bought 4 tickets right by the stage 16 rows up. Hopefully they're decent. At least I'll be close to the action.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Well, I ended up joining the Iron Maiden Fan Club for $60 CDN and was given access to pre sale tickets that went on sale today. Unfortunately I was tied up at the Cancer Agency when the pre sale started at 10AM but did manage to get some decent tickets at around 5PM. I would have been able to get floor tickets but since I can't stand for longer than 10 min or so, that wouldn't have worked out. Instead I bought 4 tickets right by the stage 16 rows up. Hopefully they're decent. At least I'll be close to the action.


And hopefully you won't get a row of people who won't sit down in front of you...should be a great show, I saw them at Bluesfest a few years ago and they were excellent.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I got 3 decent seats in 119 on the aisle for Toronto, although it took around 45 minutes to have these pop up. Taking my pre-teen rocker so I wasn't jumping on all the GA floors that kept coming up. Got these on my phone with the TM app, although both Souls and Empire would be things I would want to have handy if trying from a computer for the ACC show today.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can hardly wait! I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a feeling I'll be on tour . Iron Maiden started my need for speed when it comes to guitar, and this is probably their last set of Canadian dates.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

damn always late to the party....

looking for tickets was an eye opener, havent had $$ or time the last couple years to see many shows. After looking around might have to slpurge for platinum tix at the bell centre, 450/pair compaired to 450 for 1 general admission floor seat in toronto. 
Toronto they buy em up too fast and then its bend over... or fork over double! either way your getting fucked. shitty seats a plenty for reasonable amounts but for anything good youre paying out the ass.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Getting my tickets this week! Sitting in section 118! It's just right of the stage! Great seats! Can hardly wait!

They're on my bucket list!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not to be "that guy" Lola, but when I bought mine from Ticketmaster the lower bowl were all paperless tickets (credit card entry) only.

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/creditcardentry

That would imply that getting actual physical tickets before the show might not really be legit. No idea where or from whom you bought - but I hope you trust them. Maybe somebody else here knows if season ticket holders receive actual printed tickets before the show or not - but I do recall the majority of seats on TM were paperless.

Just passing along the info I've got - my receipt from TM clearly shows "Credit Card Entry" and I'm on the aisle between 118 & 119.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I still don't know if I can see them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is my 5th Maiden show, starting in 1983 with The World Piece Tour. Having listened to the Epic-ness of Book of Souls, and being accompanied to the Concert with a special guest of mine, I'm over the top excited. Special guest being my 17 year old daughter, her first live show ever (besides me), and the concert being on the day of her birthday here in Edmonton, April 8th!!! Her buddy is going with us as well, all courtesy of my Visa.

It was meant to happen this way (she's been listening to Maiden since she was about 10). Can't wait.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> This is my 5th Maiden show, starting in 1983 with The World Piece Tour. Having listened to the Epic-ness of Book of Souls, and being accompanied to the Concert with a special guest of mine, I'm over the top excited. Special guest being my 17 year old daughter, her first live show ever (besides me), and the concert being on the day of her birthday here in Edmonton, April 8th!!! Her buddy is going with us as well, all courtesy of my Visa.
> 
> It was meant to happen this way (she's been listening to Maiden since she was about 10). Can't wait.


That's awesome. I am going with my oldest son! The family that rocks together..........lol


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

New intro video from last night.

Sorry Lola, I'm sure you'll be happy with The Trooper instead of Run To The Hills...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

- Metal brethren unite. I asked my daughter to do what I do quite often. "Check out the set list" says I.

That was 2 weeks ago. She did, but they hadn't even started the tour started. She laid out their opening night set list today for me. Sounds good. Sounds reeeeeeaal good. I'm just dying to see this show. It's gonna be awesome.

Up the Irons!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> - Metal brethren unite. I asked my daughter to do what I do quite often. "Check out the set list" says I.
> 
> That was 2 weeks ago. She did, but they hadn't even started the tour started. She laid out their opening night set list today for me. Sounds good. Sounds reeeeeeaal good. I'm just dying to see this show. It's gonna be awesome.
> 
> Up the Irons!


Where are you sitting?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Maybe we can hook up at the show!


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Just booked flights to Montreal to catch the show...can't wait!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Are you gonna be here in Edmonton Lola? I'd assume you're going to ACC....no?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

My wife and I will be at the ACC show.
Can't wait.

yours Bojan


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Goddamn I just found a pair of tix. G.A. Floors, Im aghast at the prices of some of the resellers. Even this pair aer the most I'll have spent of tickets. ever. This is my 2016 concert budget gone. and ac/dc is playing buffalo near the end of March. Never seen them and Im not sure theyll be touring much more. If at all. Same with Maiden.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I feel for you Moosehead. Both are must see bands live IMO.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

In case anyone needs to go whole-hog for their Maiden experience ($195/person for Toronto);

http://future-beat.com/artist.cfm?id=3364


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> Maybe we can hook up at the show!


So - is there "official" GC hookup at the tomorrow's concert at AC?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Curious to hear how others found the sound for the show at the ACC. I was in 119, row 20 and it was awful. Rockin' fun show, but have to believe there was plenty more going on that we just couldn't appreciate from the sub-par mix we had.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

fretboard said:


> Curious to hear how others found the sound for the show at the ACC. I was in 119, row 20 and it was awful. Rockin' fun show, but have to believe there was plenty more going on that we just couldn't appreciate from the sub-par mix we had.
> 
> View attachment 19695
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree.
Opening act The Raven Age - sound wise was ridiculous. I am so sorry for the guys because they performed their hearts out.
Iron Maiden sound wise was much much better then the opening - but still not satisfactory in my opinion.
However their playing compensated that and both my wife and I had great time. 
We were sec 310 row 12

yours Bojan


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Curious to hear how others found the sound for the show at the ACC. I was in 119, row 20 and it was awful. Rockin' fun show, but have to believe there was plenty more going on that we just couldn't appreciate from the sub-par mix we had.


I was in the same area as you and agree that the sound wasn't great. Enjoyed the show though


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I was at the MTL show, on the floor, say 50 feet from the stage. Sound wasn't was I was hoping for there either...vocals were lost, there were some feedback issues early on, overall a lack of clarity. Still, kick-ass show! The guys know how to do it right


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hope they get the sound right for Rexall in Edmonton on Friday night. I have no idea what the sound is like at ACC typically, but Rexall can be hit and miss depending on where you sit.

This'll be my 5th show of Maidens since the World Piece tour in '83, so I have a rather discerning ear for the band. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw the show last night at Rexall in Edmonton. One of the best of the 5 shows I've seen. Dickensons voice was clear and much louder than everything in the band. We were in the corner at the back (Sec 204 row 30). Great show as well, especially by Dickenson and particularly Smith. I always key in on Smith and Murray, and they tend to trade off well done shows. Smith was on point, or as my daughter would say...."on fleek". I think she's watching too much Internets personally.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Summer '17 dates

JUL 15 TORONTO, ON BUDWEISER STAGE

JUL 16 QUEBEC CITY, QC VIDEOTRON CENTRE


----------

